# Unfinished Thoughts on Romanticism



## Gnomes Amok (Jun 29, 2006)

Just a concept that I jotted some stuff down for at work that I dont want to lose, so Im posting the beginning here, Ill bump when its complete, feel free to comment anyway
______________________________________________________________

The modern world lacks romanticism in a way I wonder if it ever has before. I see myself and how I view relationships, then I see my friends and how they view relationships, and I wonder where the romantics went. Im mocked to no end by my pals when it comes to my feelings about love. Wanting true love is this alien concept in the world we live in, teenage guys just don't see the joy in it. They view women as a routine they go through, they view sex as an accomplishment, and I wonder if they stopped to really question it - would they see why Im different? What's the meaning to a relationship if you're not feeling anything other then base attraction? And what's a relationship without meaning? It's cold and un-fulfilling. 

And people wonder why they're unhappy.


----------



## Buggs (Jul 19, 2006)

Romanticism went out of style when political correctness came into vogue. Romanticism finds expression in the modern setting in the art of tragedy.

Buggs, who finds his romanticism in the carrot patch!


----------



## funkyjoez (Jul 19, 2006)

As all high school students are taught, romanticism went out at the end of the first world war and we now live in a "post-modern-existentialist-world".  Though it may be argued that there was a brief moment of romanticism in the fifties known as the Beat period.  Don't know what that has to do with the post, just speaking my mind.
cheers
joe


----------



## Buggs (Jul 22, 2006)

People tend to get romantic about all sorts of things suitable or unsuitable.

In ancient Rome romanticism took the form of a love for fine weapons, war horses and a passion for adventure where women were merely the spoils of a deadly game of capture.


----------



## Desertrose (Aug 26, 2006)

Hi... I was drawn to this little bit of writing because I can relate to it in a way.
I share your views, I think.  At least I look at the world and feel saddened by the cheapness in which both male and female sexuality is flaunted. 
It appears that we advertise and advocate in a lot of instances this kind of instant gratification in regards to sex. 
I don't know...it always makes me sound like an old fart when I get into this subject. I'm not really a prude, lol, but I do wish more emphasis was put on "love" rather than sex. 

I watched an old black and white movie sometime back. In it there was a scene where the man leaned in to kiss the woman. At the moment their lips were about to meet the camera very discreetly veered off to the left to shoot the lace curtain fluttering in the breeze. 
It actually made me laugh out loud. How times have changed.


----------



## mammamaia (Aug 26, 2006)

you say 'the world' but the only 'world' you seem to be referring to, is only a tiny part of the _real_ 'world'... in writing an essay posing a hypothesis, you must be careful to get your scope straight, as it were... if you only know about the infinitesimal part of the world you live and act in, then don't assume your observations and conclusions include all the rest of it... 

fyi, 'romanticism' never caught on in the _entire_ world, even at its centuries ago height... sex has always overridden love... and the only pure love is that of a mother for her child... the rest is lust, only sometimes wrapped up in a camouflage of 'romance'...  for the skinny on the whole thing, check out my essay 'love and sex' in the essay section of my site... 

love and hugs [the maternal kind! ;-) ], maia


----------



## majormike113 (Sep 5, 2006)

Romanticism died out when chivalry died out. 

I couldn't have put what the author of the story wrote in better words. One night stands and short term relationships have replaced romanticism. What happened to a guy courting a girl for a short period of time before actually going out? That actually led to good relationships cause the couple would get to know each other without all the physical aspects of a boyfriend/girlfriend relationships. Now a days, I see my friends going on one date as not bf/gf and then maybe a few days later they are going out.. and then they last like 3 months and they break up. I've been courting a girl for 5 months now and we've become best friends which will help out emensely when we date.

Love cannot be manufactured or forced. Romanticism took care of that. (will be posting an essay called "Fighting the Wind" soon which talks about love)

Cant wait to see more


----------



## patthager (Sep 9, 2006)

I agree.  The people of the west (I guess that is who we are talking of) flee from perception like dogs.  Now that such a mindset has gotten a hold of the media, Romanticism may be out the window of mainstream culture permanently.  Our children our being fed that kind of stuff


----------



## The Silver Druid (Oct 7, 2006)

I detest the way relationships are worked out nowadays. I agree with Gnomes Amock, though I cannot relate to him entirely about friends and sex, as that doesn't really happen where I come from. However, I can guess as much from pop culture - mainly television. Why is romanticism pretty much dead? It's sad, really.


----------

